# how to gracefully bow out of one vollie to join another



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

PLEASE DO NOT FLAME ME:

No judgements. I am not saying anyone is better or worse.

I will spare the board the details.

I am in a situation where I want to leave the vollie I started with for another.

How do I gracefully bow out to avoid slighting them and be able to be be on friendly terms with everyone when we cross paths again.

Not just EMTs, but I notice how some people hop around organizations easily without creating ill will, some are labled traitors, how can I be one of those people who does it gracefully and with ease ?

Any positive thoughts? Please?


----------



## Sieldan (Jul 29, 2010)

Couple of thoughts on that.  Easy way is if the second vollie unit is closer than the first.  "Hey guys, gas/time/whatever is killing me getting here, I need to transfer to other vollie unit."

Second thought is the "My work here is done, time to move on.  It is time for you all to contiune with what I've started.  There is another unit that I think I could help out."  Of course that only works if the other unit really could use help.

Third thought came up as I was typing this.  Just tell em why you want to change units.

Good luck, and you are absolutely correct in saying feathers can get very ruffeled in situations like this.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

1) the other unit is farther away

One I am with, about a mile, other one two.

I would have joined them first, but, they will not take new people until Sept.

I asked about ride alongs, or cleaning restocking buses, obersving dispatch - NO GO.

The other one is far better funded, has far more people and more operational hours.

But I dont want to ruffle feathers.

The one i am with, has few people who can ride alone. Mostly noobies like me, many who drop out after a week, they come from different areas.

I really want to stay friendly with these people. With everyone everywhere actually.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

The other unit I think needs help, but the first one needs it more, but I would get more experience with the other.....


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

And I really think I am powerless as a noobie to help the first one get more organized.....


----------



## medic417 (Jul 29, 2010)

Its volunteer its not your job.  Just tell them you are no longer available to respond.  No need for more.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

The other people who left, from different neighborhoods, I doubt they went to other place I want to go to.

And problem is, territories boarder each other, one guy in my current vollie was with them and left....I casually asked, he said they thought they were "The Best" and could not handle them, but admitted they have more $, facility, people, equipment, service hourse etc.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe not all is hostility, I was surfing, both units are friends on myspace with each other.....

But profiles not touched since 2008.

No, I have never been on myspace.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Its volunteer its not your job.  Just tell them you are no longer available to respond.  No need for more.




Yes, but when they inevitably find out I am with another service, they might label me a traitor.....


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 29, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Yes, but when they inevitably find out I am with another service, they might label me a traitor.....



Yeah, it stinks, but people are going to think what they will. I doubt there's any one tactic that will change their minds. It may not bother them as much as you'd think, and if it is something that will, the way you leave probably won't matter that much as long as you're not a jerk about it. 

I agree with Medic... no need to go in to too much detail. If asked, be honest about where you're going. Yes, there's a good chance they will eventually discover that you're volunteering elsewhere, but is it any worse for them to find out after you leave as opposed to prior? Meh... maybe... but probably not.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

I have reflected on this in my life, paid jobs, volnuter jobs, friends, lovers, realtionships, family.

Some people can bow out of obligations and keep people from feeling slighted better than others.

Some people can leave a job, even to work for a competitor, and the boss wishes them well, while others say they want to leave for a different line of work and the boss freaks....

I just want insight on how to always be the guy that floats from place to place, and is friendly, not friends, yet friendly, with everyone everywhere everytime....

I strive to do that but I am not perfect.


----------



## Sieldan (Jul 29, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> 1)
> 
> The one i am with, has few people who can ride alone. Mostly noobies like me, many who drop out after a week, they come from different areas.



I am assuming from the above that you cant ride alone due to lack of experience?  If so, would you be able to get that experience at the other place?  If that is the case, then there you have it.  You make the move in order to better yourself to (maybe one day) come back and give your experience to the first unit.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

Sieldan said:


> I am assuming from the above that you cant ride alone due to lack of experience?  If so, would you be able to get that experience at the other place?  If that is the case, then there you have it.  You make the move in order to better yourself to (maybe one day) come back and give your experience to the first unit.



Well, I am starting to think that I could say, with the other unit, they work more days, and I could get more experience quicker.

It would take me longer, because of limited operational hours, to get experience with first one.

If the seconf one lets me ride every day, I will to get the experience, I would even stop working a month or two to volunteer, 

I intend to get a paid job, then volunteer one day a week to be part of a vollie service.

Maybe I can tell the first one, if I get more experince at the second, I can return and be qualified to ride alone.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 29, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Its volunteer its not your job. Just tell them you are no longer available to respond. No need for more.


 
This is perfect. Nothing more, nothing less.

My service (paid per call volunteer) requests at least one week notice, but if you want, you can walk into the bosses office and tell him that you are done.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 29, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Some people can bow out of obligations and keep people from feeling slighted better than others.



A lot of this has to do with the relationship prior to the break, and the person/people/org you're leaving. As far as the actions you take, no magic tricks, just be upfront and polite. It's not really any different than resigning from a job - write a nice letter thanking them for the experience and deliver it in person, soon enough that they have time to make schedule changes or what not. 




emt seeking first job said:


> I just want insight on how to always be the guy that floats from place to place, and is friendly, not friends, yet friendly, with everyone everywhere everytime....



Why do you want to float from place to place? There's something to be said for loyalty... no matter where you are there will always be other, more exciting and fresh opportunities out there that are tempting to grab but then you're starting over each time and you establish yourself no where. 

The advantages of becoming established at one place? More opportunities within the organization such as promotion to Officer/management positions. More of that "second family" support structure that I and many others appreciate as a benefit of this field. It also tends to look way better on your resume... why would a boss hire someone who shows a pattern of bouncing from job to job, especially when there is a large upfront investment in hiring you? You also make better connections... yes it's good to have many connections but the quality of those connections are also important. If they're all only very superficial, they won't do anything for you. 

I understand that sometimes it's to your advantage to leave one organization for another and I'm not arguing that you shouldn't leave, but don't forget the larger picture... and I really don't see why your goal would be to "float from place to place."


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> A lot of this has to do with the relationship prior to the break, and the person/people/org you're leaving. As far as the actions you take, no magic tricks, just be upfront and polite. It's not really any different than resigning from a job - write a nice letter thanking them for the experience and deliver it in person, soon enough that they have time to make schedule changes or what not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MY BIGGEST FEAR with any forum is being taken out of context.

I meant other people float place to place.

I just intend to leave on for another, if all goes well stay there.

The place I am at, the active people, ie , riding in the buses are all noobies; less than a year. They all hate the veterans, except for the President they elected to shape things up.

The ones with experience have it elsewhere.

The veterans of the service, many are not even EMTs, many of them either are admin or inactive members.

It was very big in the 1970s, there are many lifetime inactive members.

There is literally only two days a week chance for me to ride along, and actual jobs are rare.

The other service, a more cohesive group, work every day, more buses, and the community still calls them direct. They have more social activiites.

I do not want to pit one against the other, but, the reality is it would be better for me to be with the other service.

And I googled old news paper articles, it seems like every year or so, a new group of people join the place to re-vamp it......

They actually stayed afloat four years ago by selling their building and moving in to a storefront.

I would love to help, see the service grow back, but I dont see that happening.

The most skilled EMT, is actually there, the other guys say, because he can get away with being cocky and doesnt have to listen to anyone else.

Another issue is the smoking, EVERYONE chain smokes.

I also dislike the cruising. I can tolerate being in the back to respond to a job, or transport, but I hate the circling the same block 20 times to check some girl in a skirt out.......

We have assigned cross street locations to await calls or buff the radio from.

The president actually asks us to do that to save fuel.

But they like to cruise, explore, stop by places during downtime.

I could do that in the front seat only....road suck in nyc....


----------



## Sizz (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of drama over quiting or switching volunteer services.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

I would like to stay out of drama.


----------



## reaper (Jul 29, 2010)

Are we in grade school?

 If you want to leave, then leave. they may be hurt or they may not.

Why not do both? Give the current one a couple days a month and get experience at the other one.

This is not really life or death here. Do what you want to do. They are not paying you, so need to frett over it!


----------



## 94H (Jul 29, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from, it is hard to gain experience in NYC as a vollie. If you can get it somewhere else then go for it. 

I dont know how much physical contact the two squads have, but in my experience there isnt much. Just say that you cant volly there anymore.

The easy way to keep out of the drama?

Dont tell them you are changing squads.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 29, 2010)

94H said:


> I understand where you are coming from, it is hard to gain experience in NYC as a vollie. If you can get it somewhere else then go for it.
> 
> I dont know how much physical contact the two squads have, but in my experience there isnt much. Just say that you cant volly there anymore.
> 
> ...



Well, the NYC EMS community is very small. They would find out.

May paid EMTs are in a vollie unit as well.

I would not want to be labled a Judas.....


----------



## firecoins (Jul 29, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> PLEASE DO NOT FLAME ME:
> 
> No judgements. I am not saying anyone is better or worse.
> 
> ...



just resign and start with the other one. You want different experiences.  Dont burn bridges in leaving.


----------



## 94H (Jul 29, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Well, the NYC EMS community is very small. They would find out.
> 
> May paid EMTs are in a vollie unit as well.
> 
> I would not want to be labled a Judas.....



I guess your area and mine are different, I did about 1 tour a week, and basically rode with the same crew. If I saw someone from another crew on the street I probably wouldnt have known it.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 29, 2010)

If you did not sign a contract/agreement with your current agency than you can just terminate your "Membership" with that orginzation and join the other.  If the agency doesnt like that, than there SOL!


----------



## dave3189 (Jul 29, 2010)

All you need to do to save face is give one (or if possible) a few concrete reasons for switching, IE: higher call volume, more supression calls (if thats your thing?), better chance for a career job, closer to home, more training opportunities... and the list goes on.  Bottom line, you're not dumping a boyfriend/girlfriend... its business.  If anyone gets that bent out of shape, they have the problem, not you.  Good luck!


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 30, 2010)

To the president of abc EMS agency,
    I am resigning from EMS agency for personal reasons.

thank you for your time

emt seeking first job (insert date here)


----------



## dave3189 (Jul 30, 2010)

I like it!  Sometimes less is more!


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I understand your concerns about not burning bridges, but your goal "to be on friendly terms with everyone," while admirable, sounds unrealistic.

You have a right to resign, move on -- whatever. I think you should assume, though, that despite your best efforts, not everyone will understand your motivations, nor agree with your decision. Also, consider that moving to another job, agency, neighborhood, etc. often doesn't result in the net improvement in quality of life that we expect.

We have to work and we have to live somewhere, but we don't have to volunteer. I think volunteering is a very positive thing, but maybe you need a break.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all comments thus far.

I will add a few tidbits.

In NYC, even paid EMTs are in a vollie, it is part social, part networking, and especially for IFT EMTs, a way to get trauma and critical medical experience.

Yes, I should not worry what others think, but there is this wierd thing I notice about human nature, which should not be discussed all the time, but since we are semi-anonymous I will go ahead.

Within groups of people, there is always one person spoken bad of. People will chime in to avoid being that person. I was never able to do that......

But anyway, where I vollie now, they always discuss critically whoever just left the room.

Thinking aloud, they should not be too peeved because:

1) I paid for my own EMT course, rather than join to get them to.

2) They did not buy me any uniforms or equipment. They actually do not for anyone. They have bunker gear but members buy their own pants and pay the service for a polo shirt.

3) Other people have gone, since I joined just three weeks ago...

4) These people may leave themselves in a year or so, I googled old newpaper articles, not so old, 2006, 2007 2008, and I never see or here of any names mentioned.

WHAT I AM DOING IS:

1) Listening to everyone. Being friendly to everyone. Staying out of gossip or derogatory remarks.

2) Always willing to clean up, do paperwork, check out bus (I need experience anyway), I carry the bag(s), in general pitch in without complaint or comment (unlike some of them...)

I am just very sensitive to this issue.

I had an LEO job, which many people left for a better one, and I was applying for other ones, and the whole time people made comments..."just make your career here...yadda yadda....

Before that a private industry job, and the boss took it personal all my LEO applications, despite I took the job seriously and did my assignments, I just did not want to be a 'lifer'...he had people leave to competitors, and come back, and leave again...with no bad feelings, but he pestered me about my applications for an LEO job, which would not compete with his buisness.

I realize there is no easy answers, yet, I am happy to hear everyone's thoughts.


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 30, 2010)

I was/am on two departments... the one in my town ( about 6 miles away) and my neighboring town (About 4 miles away....) recently my towns department went through a big leadership change, and mass exodus of medics and EMT's...

I simply told the other town that I still want to be a member, and that I will respond when I can but between intermediate class, and per diem shifts I can only do so much.

They understood. And, going inactive may be an option for you.


----------



## mgr22 (Jul 30, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> But anyway, where I vollie now, they always discuss critically whoever just left the room.



I expect you'd see that anywhere you vollie or work.

I volunteered and worked as a medic in the NY metropolitan area for 11 years.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Jul 30, 2010)

I really wish the two units would merge. They serve adjoining neighborhoods and the better funded ones HQ Bldg. is almost in the geographic center of the combined response area....

But that would taking being on the board, building consensus, etc.


----------



## firetender (Jul 30, 2010)

You're giving how people perceive you an awful lot of weight! Don't let it prevent you from moving forward.

People are going to do what they are going to do. The culture you're in involves talking behind your back. No matter how perfect you think you're acting, they'll still have something negative to say.

I thought "Volunteer" meant, "I can donate my time where I want and with whom I want." It's not a snobby thing. You're a Freebie. From them it should be, "Thank you for every second of your time!"

"It's time for something new. Thank you for your support. I want to try myself with ___ and only have time to vollie with one squad. I'm sure we'll see each other around!" kind of says it.


----------

